# Pierogi Dough Recipe



## larry_stewart (Sep 4, 2016)

About that time of the year to harvest my potatoes.
Curious if anyone makes pierogi, and has a recipe to share.
I made some last year that were good, not great.
Lost the recipe so Im looking for something new this year.

Larry


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 4, 2016)

I have recipe at home. But I'm not going to be there till Tuesday 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 5, 2016)

karjalanpiirakat?  I could as a Finnish friend to translate that.  I do make pierogies  on a regular basis,  favorites here are Tomato/meat sauce  filed and  Indian. Do you want me to translate the recipe?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 5, 2016)

I've made pierogis one time, so that makes me an expert, right *larry*?  The online recipe I found worked up pretty good for it being the first time I tried making them. It was very tender and worked great with the filling (potato and grated cheddar cheese), but I rolled the dough too thin on a couple, and a few others I stuffed a little too much and stretched the dough too far. Those were both operator error, so they shouldn't reflect on the recipe.

*Basic Pierogi Dough Recipe *

I also saw an episode of "The Chew" that had Michael Symon make pierogis. It is a richer dough, using butter and sour cream, but it sure looked good. On TV, that is. I'm considering trying his recipe sometime this winter when I get the urge to play in the kitchen all day.

*Pierogi Recipe by Michael Symon*


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Sep 5, 2016)

CakePoet said:


> karjalanpiirakat?...


Not familiar with that food, I asked Google to explain. What I came up with looked like something that is baked. If *larry* is referring to the Slavic style of pierogi, it is more like a ravioli...only better. <THAT is the Polish in me. Someone of Italian heritage would disagree, of course.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 5, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've made pierogis one time, so that makes me an expert, right *larry*?



That must make us both experts 

And yes, Im referring to the Potato Pierogi's.
I made them a few times, wasn't crazy about the dough, lost the recipe, so I figured Id start with something new.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 5, 2016)

I haven't made this (yet), but Michael Symon's recipe is pretty popular at his restaurants. 

He also has a recipe with a filling of sautéed mushrooms. That would be really good with a sauce of caramelized onions splashed with dry sherry or brandy. 

http://www.thenewpotato.com/2012/06/03/pierogi-recipe/


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 6, 2016)

larry_stewart said:


> About that time of the year to harvest my potatoes.
> Curious if anyone makes pierogi, and has a recipe to share.
> I made some last year that were good, not great.
> Lost the recipe so Im looking for something new this year.
> ...



Mine is simple. One 750 ml yogurt container of flour to one 500 ml yogurt container of sour cream, pulse in the food processor. Roll out about 1/8 " thick.


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 6, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I haven't made this (yet), but Michael Symon's recipe is pretty popular at his restaurants.
> 
> He also has a recipe with a filling of sautéed mushrooms. That would be really good with a sauce of caramelized onions splashed with dry sherry or brandy.
> 
> Best Pierogies Recipe


 
We talked about making pierogis once and never did.  This recipe might just nudge us into making them though.  It looks really good.  Never saw beef cheeks anywhere before though (never looked for them either) but nice meaty short ribs would probably make a good sub, yes?  If we can't find the beef cheeks.


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 6, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I haven't made this (yet), but Michael Symon's recipe is pretty popular at his restaurants.
> 
> He also has a recipe with a filling of sautéed mushrooms. That would be really good with a sauce of caramelized onions splashed with dry sherry or brandy.
> 
> Best Pierogies Recipe


 
We talked about making pierogis once and never did.  This recipe might just nudge us into making them though.  It looks really good.  Never saw beef cheeks anywhere before though (never looked for them either) but nice meaty short ribs would probably make a good sub, yes?  If we can't find the beef cheeks.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 6, 2016)

Medtran, I think any kind of beef with a lot of connective tissue would be great in this. I think he demonstrated it on The Chew using leftover pot roast. I may be thinking of another recipe, but the ingredients and method for the pierogies are the same for all his pierogie recipes.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 6, 2016)

Wow. Recipe I have is very descriptive and very involved, NOT. I did not realise that. 

Here it is:

1.	1 stick margarine
2.	4 cups hot water
3.	Almost 3 pounds flour

Flour for rolling and folding.

Dissolve margarine, add flour, mix well, do not overmix. 

Not sure if this is any help. 


As far as potato goes. That's easy. I boil whole potato with skin on. Separately Sauté onions, amount per your taste. Put both thru meat grinder. Salt pepper to taste.


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 6, 2016)

The Finnish ones I was talking about can be filled with potatoes too.  So  should I get it translated,  my  Finnish only goes to  Come Here,  a few curses , Do not cover and  Nice chainsaw..   My Finnish is rusty but I blame that on the Swedish  Russian war.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 6, 2016)

Go ahead and translate. I too blame everything on Russians. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie (Sep 7, 2016)

CharlieD said:


> Go ahead and translate. *I too blame everything on Russians. *
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking



 And with good reasons.

I have always associated pierogi making with working around the table with all the women making piles of them.


----------



## erehweslefox (Sep 7, 2016)

Larry as far as the dough, Yes I have a recipe. I spent a year in 1991 on an educational exchange in Krasnodar Russia. I have Mrs. Lazko's dough recipe. 

Mrs. Lazko was the grandmother of the three generation family I lived with, in heroes of the great war apartments, on red street, I kid you not. She enjoyed cooking traditional Russian food for me. 

Berated me constantly (much of which, because I understood more than I spoke she didn't think I understood), and constantly told me about how many days I would have lasted in the Great Patriotic War (WWII), usually about three to four, depending on her mood. She often mentioned when prepping food how she cooked differently, in the war, with shoe polish as shortening, and ground newspapers as flour. I often asked questions, and was rebuffed and told I was fat and lazy.

The woman could make decent food from anything, though, no spices, a crappy apartment stove (heck mine was better when I lived in Norristown, PA), 

And darn could she make perogies.

Weird starter yeast thing going with saving a bit from the last one.



When I was leaving, I asked her for her dough recipe for perogies. And she of course told me in Russian K chourtu, 'go to the devil' could be interpreted as a Russian 'F&ck yourself'. 

My last day, she gave me an envelope with her recipe. Kissed me on both cheeks twice. Cried a bit.  Lessons learned, Russians are insane. But rather good to be around, both for stories, and recipes.

I have the original recipe, but it is in a box that went from the Oklahoma move direct to a storage locker. Let me think about the differences between that and my current recipe. (less lard, by 93%) and we are moving so gonna get back the cookboks and notebooks I sent to storage.

Cheers,

TBS


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 7, 2016)

Karelska piroger

300 ml fine rye flour
200 ml fine wheat flour
1½ teaspoon salt
50 gram butter
200 ml water.

Left over potatomash.

Mix butter, flour and salt to a crumbly texture. Add water and knead to a dough. Roll the dough to a long narrow sausage. Cut into 20-25 small balls. Roll the dough ball to thin rounds, fill with 1 tablespoon of potato mash and pinch up the edges like ruffle, do not fold over. Bake at 480 - 500F for  10 min. Brush the pirogi's with a mixture of equal amount water and  butter, it need to be boiling hot.  Eat while hot.


My reason  for blaming the Russians is  my family had flee Finland  due to the Russians back in the day.


----------



## Addie (Sep 7, 2016)

Charlie comes from Ukraine. His family was not one of the elite privileged.  So as he stated, he blames the Russians for everything.

Fortunately, he is now a resident of the U.S. and I am not sure but I think he received his citizenship. We all love him dearly. He lives a very strict Kosher life and has been educating all of us on the rules of living Kosher.


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 7, 2016)

Addie:  Well be honest, my family was deported from  Finland when  Sweden lost Finland to Russia in 1809.  It was sort of Ah leave or die and we liked life and left. But the area is so close to Finland so some  tradition and food culture stayed.  Sweden used to but heads with Russia. And there is even a place in Ukraine that still speak an old form of Swedish.


----------



## Addie (Sep 7, 2016)

CakePoet said:


> Addie:  Well be honest, my family was deported from  Finland when  Sweden lost Finland to Russia in 1809.  It was sort of Ah leave or die and we liked life and left. But the area is so close to Finland so some  tradition and food culture stayed.  Sweden used to but heads with Russia. And there is even a place in Ukraine that still speak an old form of Swedish.



I can understand your leaving in a hurry. I would probably be ahead of your family. What country are you now living in? Isn't Finland independent now? 

In the fourth grade we had world geography. The very first country we studied was the folks of Lapland and their reindeer herds. I have never been sure of exactly where Lapland is, but I know it is in the far north.


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 7, 2016)

Well Finland got independence from Russia in 1917 and that meant that some families reunited and some moved to Sweden and some moved to Finland.  Think  of Sweden, Denmark, Norway and Finland as dysfunctional family, as much we do dislike each other, we love each other too and  when  bad things  happens we unite. And  Sweden and Denmark used to  invade Norway and each other on a regular basis.  Ah , the good old days of Great Sweden. Sweden boarders is only 110 years old.  Well Lappland isnt a country, it part of 3 and  the Sami "country called Sapmi is part of four countries. It is sort of a country with in countries.  Yeah, part sami too.

Anyway, back to potatoes.   Instead of doing pirogies, what about  palt/ kams or kroppkaka, it like a  potato dumpling  sometimes filled with pork?  Could that do?


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 7, 2016)

erehweslefox said:


> Larry as far as the dough, Yes I have a recipe. I spent a year in 1991 on an educational exchange in Krasnodar Russia. I have Mrs. Lazko's dough recipe.
> 
> ... Lessons learned, Russians are insane. But rather good to be around, both for stories, and recipes.
> 
> ...



Totally off topic. My best memory of Krasnodar is bread. Albeit I was there 10 years before you did. But it was amazing. A huge round loaf, like nothing I have seen before. Enough to feed 2-3 hungry families. Snow white and soft as a down pillow. Amazing smell and taste, I will never forget.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 7, 2016)

CakePoet said:


> ...  there is even a place in Ukraine that still speak an old form of Swedish.



Lived in Ukraine for nearly 30 years, never heard about such thing.


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 8, 2016)

Starosjvedske part of Zmijivka, apparently the language is dying due Sovjet year and also some where evacuated to Sweden during second world war.

Kams
½ kilo cooked boiled potatoes
2 egg
200- 500 ml flour barley, rye or wheat 
½ teaspoon salt.

Riced the potatoes, add egg, salt and then knead in the flour  until  you  firm  dough. 

Make 20  balls and  simmer in hot salted water for  10- 15 min.


----------



## erehweslefox (Sep 8, 2016)

CharlieD said:


> Totally off topic. My best memory of Krasnodar is bread. Albeit I was there 10 years before you did. But it was amazing. A huge round loaf, like nothing I have seen before. Enough to feed 2-3 hungry families. Snow white and soft as a down pillow. Amazing smell and taste, I will never forget.



We got met at the train station in Krasnodar with bread and salt, and also, the city sent a contingent of three to meet us at the airport, which they sent at great expense and inconvenience to make sure we got good Kubanski Krai bread on setting foot in Russia. Great bread there, I have tried to emulate it in my own bread making, and I still have friends there I correspond with. 

1991 was a weird time to be in Russia. You are from the Ukraine? We were originally supposed to be in Kiev, it was decided by the government to move our exchange to Krasnodar because of the volatility in the Ukraine at the time. As I'm sure you know there are many in Krasnodar who know and have ties in the Ukraine. We watched the news very closely.

I regret to say that on my educational exchange in Russia, my group (from a prestigious prep school in the NE), kind of acted like jerks. It was only half of us, three in a group of six, but they behaved like really insensitive Americans, ended up offending our hosts often, and basically behaving like entitled children because 1991 Russia wasn't like 1991 New Hampshire. Half of us came to experience the country, people, and culture, and were often horrified at some of the things our fellows did. Particularly egregious as things weren't great in Krasnodar in 1991, and we were being treated to the best. 

We ended up in a kind of open rebellion within our exchange group, with half keeping to themselves and people disliking them, and half of us making the most of the experience. 

We went, for instance, to a collective farm for a weekend. I found some of the tasks kind of fun, and in the evening we retired to the hayloft, where they brought out balalikas, and a bit of vodka and farm made wine. I had brought several harmonicas in different keys, so we jammed a bit. 

The sour-apple group kept to themselves. Wouldn't work, made friends with nobody, and consistently complained about the food, because it wasn't what they were used to. Honestly, some of the Cossaks there asked if they couldn't just dump them in the river? 

Anyway, I think my Russian was the absolute worst of the group, I am somewhat dyslexic, and have a devil of the time with Cyrillic. Somehow, though, most of the 'grandmothers' seemed to always understand what I was saying in my tortured Russian, but never really got what the sour-apple group was intending, they'd ask for beef and get fish in gellitan, etc...

I was proud to visit the Soviet Union when it started to be Russia again. I feel very sad for my friends in the Ukraine and Russia for the problems between the two countries. Ferreting a recipe out of a Russian 'grandmother' is very difficult, first as they like my grandmother's generation don't use specific quantities, and second, at least in Krasnodar, really believe that a high school aged male is interested in cooking. "Lets write it down, grandmother, for my mother to cook for me, so I can remember my good Russian friends when I get back home. I want to remember this city and the country, and I have enjoyed your fine cooking."

My experience on an educational exchange was interesting, as half the people I went with had a completely opposite experience from the other half. Three people had the worst experience of their lives (or so they constantly said), and three of us enjoyed it very much, and have friends in Russia we still speak with, write to, and communicate with often. 

My notebook, with my Krasnodar recipes, is in a storage box in limbo between moves. I keep a journal, and wrote most recipes in my journal at the time. We are about to move, and I'll track it down and post some.

Oh and I know things are tense between the Ukraine and Russia. I support my friends in Krasnodar, who on the whole have no truck with Putin's expansionist policies, neither now, nor similar polices in 1991 when I was there. I do imagine 1981 was very different in Krasnodar, love to hear your views. I do like the city a lot, both from my own time there, and from good friends who call it home. I was a bit sad that Krasnodar got tarred by some of the criticisms of Sochi during the winter olympics. It is a grand old town. 

All right, we were talking perogies right? Sorry to hijack things. 

Cheers,
TBS


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 9, 2016)

Tense is a understatement, the war in Ukraine  with Russia is still ongoing. Also know as the  Forgotten War.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 9, 2016)

I don't want to get into politics of that war, but don't believe everything you read on the American propaganda news, if America did not stick its nose where it doesn't belong there would have been no war. They had at least 3 revolutions since 91-92 and all of them end up in peaceful removal of old the president, election of the new one and life went on.


----------



## CakePoet (Sep 9, 2016)

I am in Sweden, I dont read  American news at all, why would i? And the conflict is not solved yet.


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 11, 2016)

Back on topic.  We made the pierogis from the Michael Symon beef cheek recipe that GG posted earlier in this thread.  







EXCEPT, I used short ribs and the pressure cooker (simply because it is hot as hades here and didn't want to heat the house up with that long braise in the oven).  Used the same amounts of everything and cooked under pressure for 40 minutes and let it cool down naturally.  Never cooked beef cheeks so not sure how they shred, but the short ribs came apart in long shreds that were a bit difficult to wrangle when trying to fill and shape the pierogis.  Next time, I would give them a quick pulse in the food processor or run a knife through them after shredding to cut down on the length of the shreds.  

The dough was easy to work with but needs to be kept coolish because it tries to get sticky when it gets too warm.  I divided the dough into 2 parts to roll out and ended up mushing the "ends" together, flattening to a disk, and sticking them in the freezer for a few minutes, before rolling them out. The dough didn't tear even when stretching a bit. 

I did thin out the edges of the dough circles a bit by pinching them with fingers because I though the edge was too thick once I crimped the first one with the fork. 

We've still got enough short-rib filling left over to make about 1/3 batch already in the freezer, so I may try and freeze the leftover cabbage to make cabbage filling, and maybe give a potato/cheese filling a whirl.  

I also will NEVER attempt this recipe all in 1 day again.


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 11, 2016)

Oh, I used about 3/4 pound more of the short ribs than the recipe called for using the beef cheeks to account for the bone weight in the short ribs.  These were big, meaty short ribs without much fat (not like the ones we usually see in a regular supermarket).


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks for the report, medtran. Sounds like this is a recipe meant for using up leftovers  Did you like the result?


----------



## Addie (Sep 13, 2016)

I have used the following to make raviolis. One of the women in the building who is Polish wanted to make perogi. She had seen and tasted my ravioli and wanted to know how I shaped them. I showed her this set.

Weston® 5-Piece Ravioli Maker Kit - BedBathandBeyond.com

The bottom cuts out a perfect circle and the top gives a lovely looking tight seal. She borrowed my big one and one of the smaller ones.


----------



## medtran49 (Sep 13, 2016)

GG, They were good.  Were they worth all the work?  Iffy, but certainly never all in 1 day again.  

Addie, I had one of those sets.  It got tossed.  I never found them to work very well on the sealing.


----------



## Addie (Sep 13, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> GG, They were good.  Were they worth all the work?  Iffy, but certainly never all in 1 day again.
> 
> Addie, I had one of those sets.  It got tossed.  I never found them to work very well on the sealing.



And it was just the opposite for me. Hmmm....


----------



## Mo12 (Feb 3, 2020)

*Recipe for deep fried pierogi dough*

Hi, i am looking for a recipe for pierogi dough that is meant to be deep fried not boiled. The recipes i have found have dry cottage cheese crumbled up and used in the dough. They are okay but when deep fried, the little pieces of cottage cheese make brown dots. A restaurant that is no longer open served beautiful deep fried perogies with a sort of blistery bubbly looking surface. I sure would like to find a good recipe.


----------



## Artur422 (Mar 15, 2020)

pierogi are very popular in my country


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 15, 2020)

Artur422 said:


> pierogi are very popular in my country



Do you have any recipes you like best?


----------

